# Right Stuff Question



## c.ketterman82 (Jul 19, 2015)

Hi everyone. I am installing the Right Stuff 4 wheel disc system on my 1972. I am having a hell of a time getting the rear line from the proportioning valve to line up with the line that goes to the rear. Any help would be great. Pictures a bonus. Thanks in advance.


----------



## 11th Indian (Feb 15, 2018)

I installed a front power disc conversion, and replaced all the brake lines from The Right Stuff....LOTS "Tweaking" the lines to fit on my 72....Actually none of them fit exactly with out some bending...


----------



## c.ketterman82 (Jul 19, 2015)

"LOTS "Tweaking" the lines to fit on my 72....Actually none of them fit exactly with out some bending..."
I'm finding that out


----------

